# Green Gallardo Spyder et al.



## QKZILVR (Nov 10, 2003)

Saw these one evening when going to dinner and finally got to uploading the pics. 


They all had dealer-like plates with only the Lamborghini/Bentley etc. badge on them so I asked the valet boy what dealer they were from. 
Valet Boy: "They are all privately owned and don't need license plates because they are exotics". 
Me: "Bullchit... several of our friends have Ferraris and Porsches, and they still require licenses."
Valet Boy: "Umm... Well, I don't know."










_Modified by QKZILVR at 3:27 AM 9-15-2006_


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: Green Gallardo Spyder et al. (QKZILVR)*

what an awesome color!


----------



## 18Lturbo (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Green Gallardo Spyder et al. (navybean)*

now thats a sick spot!


----------



## nsho13 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: Green Gallardo Spyder et al. (18Lturbo)*

I think I just got drool on my keyboard....


----------



## snwbrdrfrlfe (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Green Gallardo Spyder et al. (nsho13)*

Now that is one sexy car
Goo!


----------



## sp00k (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Green Gallardo Spyder et al. (snwbrdrfrlfe)*

thats a ****en disgusting color


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Green Gallardo Spyder et al. (QKZILVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QKZILVR* »_They all had dealer-like plates with only the Lamborghini/Bentley etc. badge on them so I asked the valet boy what dealer they were from. 
Valet Boy: "They are all privately owned and don't need license plates because they are exotics". 
Me: "Bullchit... several of our friends have Ferraris and Porsches, and they still require licenses."
Valet Boy: "Umm... Well, I don't know."









_Modified by QKZILVR at 3:27 AM 9-15-2006_

bwhahahhahahaha!


----------



## ink_blot (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Green Gallardo Spyder et al. (Pifiu)*

we all know that the valet boy is an idiot, but he gets to drive those cars


----------



## XyX (Oct 4, 2005)

Baaaalllinnnng


----------



## Gone.T.eightI (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (XyX)*

hiteous color


----------



## TRLSTYLE (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (Gone.T.eightI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gone.T.eightI* »_hiteous color

Hideous spelling.


----------



## 2aReg (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (Gone.T.eightI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gone.T.eightI* »_hiteous color

I think it's called Peppermint.


----------



## dustinhxc (Mar 15, 2004)

ooo thats hottttttttttt


----------



## Anarchy (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Green Gallardo Spyder et al. (ink_blot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ink_blot* »_we all know that the valet boy is an idiot, but he gets to drive those cars









x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ExHonda (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Green Gallardo Spyder et al. (Anarchy)*

sick








But shouldn't the valet boy learn how to valet the right way in the 1st place . The whip needs to be facing other direction


----------



## farfrumlusin (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Green Gallardo Spyder et al. (QKZILVR)*


----------



## Stone20V (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: Green Gallardo Spyder et al. (farfrumlusin)*

peppermint


----------



## laderlover (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Green Gallardo Spyder et al. (QKZILVR)*

The hottest car in the second pic is the yellow GT3!!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mylax33142 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Green Gallardo Spyder et al. (laderlover)*

yup, i would rather have a sick porsche than a lambo or ferrari, i love the ruf rt12, or the rturbo- they both turn me on


----------

